# Transgender Activists Force Menstrual Products Brand Always To Remove ‘woman’ Symbol From Packaging



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 21, 2019)

*Transgender Activists Force Menstrual Products Brand Always To Remove ‘Woman’ Symbol From Packaging*
By  Emily Zanotti
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail


Always, a brand of menstrual products, has been forced to scrub the “woman” symbol off their packaging in response to a coordinated effort by transgender activists to punish the brand for “discrimination” against trangender individuals.

Procter & Gamble-owned brand caved to a boycott campaign that began when transgender activists noticed that Always placed the “Venus” symbol — a circle with a plus sign or cross beneath it, universally recognized as the sign for the female gender — on the wrappers of some of its sanitary products.

A trans activist using the pseudonym ‘Melly Boom’ had tweeted in July asking Always why it was ‘imperative’ to have the sign on their sanitary products,” according to the Daily Mail. “The tweet said: ‘There are non-binary and trans folks who still need to use your products too you know!’”

Ostensibly, ‘Melly Boom’ is referring to female to male transgender individuals who may identify as a different gender but who do not undergo surgical or medical transition, which would make them theoretically “male” but with a female reproductive system and monthly periods. Some social media users also claim that trangender _females_ can have “period-like” symptoms once a month.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Oct 21, 2019)

Over it


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 21, 2019)

So they want to remove the word 'woman' from the dictionary?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 21, 2019)

What?

They don’t have periods so why does this matter to them enough to protest?
Are they upset that they don’t have a menstrual cycle?
Did always say that their products are only for women who have cycles (which, duh) as a way to specifically exclude them from the brand?
Are they now planning to purchase pads they’ll never need simply because they no long have this symbol?
They are clearly not the target audience so wth do they care?

Just, What????


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 21, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> So they want to remove the word 'woman' from the dictionary?




no, just from the place of the planet


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Oct 21, 2019)

There is a war against womanhood.  This needs to stop.   I’m just over it.


----------



## NijaG (Oct 21, 2019)

“Melly Boom”is the activist who started this boycott.

Supposedly for the FTM trans population.
Ok.... I generally use the Walmart version of Always.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## BonBon (Oct 21, 2019)

Surely there are more pressing issues in the TG community

Some of them just seem to want to argue.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 21, 2019)

I used to support this group in terms of basic human/civil  rights, but their agenda does seem to want to wipe out the existence of all hetero people.  

They are very aggressive/forceful in changing vocabulary,  changing definitions of terms that don't even have to do with them really, and ignoring the rights of others to the point that I am no longer sympathetic to their cause.  At all. And the fact they have gotten this far... Since it is likely white priveleged males driving this agenda, I guess we should not be surprised.

I was honestly already leery when they started comparing their issues to racial minorities.

But if you watch The Hunger Games, you will see their end goal, a society in which you cannot guess or determine anyone's gender (among the elite, rich, powerful) and everyone looks like drag.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 21, 2019)

Give them the cramps, bloating, and back pain that comes with it. Bet they wont care about that symbol so much then


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 22, 2019)

Dposh167 said:


> Give them the cramps, bloating, and back pain that comes with it. Bet they wont care about that symbol so much then



From what I read/understood upthread, this move is being led by women transitioning to be men and women who want to be men but don't want to remove their reproductive system so they can still give birth while looking like men more or less so they essentially don't want reminders on packages that they are biologically women,you know because having a period is enough of a reminder...


----------



## Miss_Luna (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm confused. Men buy pads for their spouse all of the time. If it's FtM transition, they can still act masculine when they buy pads. It's not like only cis-women buy menstrual products. This is so dumb. 

What will they do when they have to mask the awkward plastic unwrapping in a men's bathroom stall?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 22, 2019)

Exactly! And this is why I think this is more about their obsessive need to redefine and or remove the so called cisgendered population. This stems from a very Eurocentric mindset.



Miss_Luna said:


> I'm confused. Men buy pads for their spouse all of the time. If it's FtM transition, they can still act masculine when they buy pads. It's not like only cis-women buy menstrual products. This is so dumb.
> 
> What will they do when they have to mask the awkward plastic unwrapping in a men's bathroom stall?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 23, 2019)

I won't say whether or not I agree with this but instead I'll ask, what will be the identifiers of being female? For so long there have been biological occurrences that clearly identified a female (menstrual cycle, childbirth, breasts, etc). Now that "not only women have those things" what are the identifiers of each gender. This is a gender thing not a sex thing right? I understand how sex is defined and that is seemingly never going to change (barring sex changes) because that's the biological part. This push to define gender by different qualities is where I find myself scratching my head. What are they?


----------



## Farida (Oct 23, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I won't say whether or not I agree with this but instead I'll ask, what will be the identifiers of being female? For so long there have been biological occurrences that clearly identified a female (menstrual cycle, childbirth, breasts, etc). Now that "not only women have those things" what are the identifiers of each gender. This is a gender thing not a sex thing right? I understand how sex is defined and that is seemingly never going to change (barring sex changes) because that's the biological part. This push to define gender by different qualities is where I find myself scratching my head. What are they?



A dear friend of mine died at 84 and she would tell me all the time she was happy she was on her way out because the world made no sense to her anymore. If I live that long I wonder how things will look...because I am already confused...


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Oct 23, 2019)

There is a story in the news right now where a dad fought unsuccessfully to gain sole custody of his 7 year old son because mom wants to start the transition process.  

I wonder how this will play out in 20 years.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Oct 23, 2019)

Has science successfully found a way for men to have periods? 

Nature decided a long time ago that only females have periods no matter what gender or not  an individual feels like at any given moment. And if you don't like the logo on the Always package, there are plenty of other sanitary products you can choose from.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 23, 2019)

Charmingchick1 said:


> There is a story in the news right now where a dad fought unsuccessfully to gain sole custody of his 7 year old son because mom wants to start the transition process.
> 
> I wonder how this will play out in 20 years.



@ 7 years old...smh. I have not seen the story yet.


----------



## Farida (Oct 23, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @ 7 years old...smh. I have not seen the story yet.


https://thetexan.news/breaking-dall...-sole-custody-of-purported-transgender-child/


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 24, 2019)

Farida said:


> https://thetexan.news/breaking-dall...-sole-custody-of-purported-transgender-child/



My ex and I were talking about this story. I was wondering how it turned out.


----------



## 11228 (Oct 24, 2019)

Tolerance and acceptance work both ways.

If transgenders want to be accepted and tolerated, they should do the same and accept female identifiers. You can't take menstruation out of  femalehood. Sorry, but just because their sex change doesn't allow it doesn't mean it should be stripped from what we are. Next, they'll be asking for pregnancies to be unisex or some ish


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 24, 2019)

11228 said:


> Tolerance and acceptance work both ways.
> 
> If transgenders want to be accepted and tolerated, they should do the same and accept female identifiers. You can't take mentration out of  femalehood. Sorry, but just because their sex change doesn't allow it doesn't mean it should be stripped from what we are. *Next, they'll be asking for pregnancies to be unisex or some ish*


Yeah they already did this. Something about not calling pregnant women, "pregnant women" or "expectant mothers" because not only women give birth. I can't remember what the trans approved descriptor is but I read about it here. I'll see if I can find the thread.

Eta: Found it. https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...her-woman-youre-a-pregnant-individual.770761/
 Jeez this was 4 years ago. A little piece form the article. 



> What's the problem, you may wonder? Aren't women the only ones who give birth? Usually, but not always. What MANA did was make the language in its central documents inclusive of all people who give birth, including genderqueer people who may not identify as women, as well as trans men.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 24, 2019)

The transgender community and it’s activists seem to have little to zero resistance beyond people on the internet being annoyed. No one is telling them: “No, that’s dumb. We aren’t doing that”. This tiny group will eventually completely control how women are identified/represented.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 24, 2019)

^^^ The active resistance tends to lean towards hateful i.e. the far right. There are no reasonable groups out there pushing back on this out loud.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 24, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> ^^^ The active resistance tends to lean towards hateful i.e. the far right. *There are no reasonable groups out there pushing back on this out loud*.



Even if there were, they would immediately be branded 'hateful', 'intolerant' and '-phobic'.  Black women are being called transphobic because we don't want to entertain men who have had relationships with transgendered people.  We're literally being called hateful because we're trying to make right decisions for OUR OWN BODIES.  The public representatives of this movement have no interest in tolerance or acceptance.  It looks like their ultimate aim is domination.  They are more bigoted than the people they claim to be oppressed by.



GGsKin said:


> So they want to remove the word 'woman' from the dictionary?



Haven't you heard?  We're womxn now .


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 24, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> Yeah they already did this. Something about not calling pregnant women, "pregnant women" or "expectant mothers" because not only women give birth. I can't remember what the trans approved descriptor is but I read about it here. I'll see if I can find the thread.
> 
> Eta: Found it. https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...her-woman-youre-a-pregnant-individual.770761/
> Jeez this was 4 years ago. A little piece form the article.


dont forget that they asked that medical professionals also use the term chest feeding instead of breastfeeding,


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 24, 2019)

I should write Always & tell them I’m offended that they removed the symbol.

I’m sick of this nonsense.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 24, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> dont forget that they asked that medical professionals also use the term chest feeding instead of breastfeeding,


This is what bothers me; you tell me that sex and gender are not the same but you want me to pretend that biology isn’t a thing. 
If you are a biological female who wants to live as if she’s a man, fine. But don’t try to tell me that your  breasts and uterus are male.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2019)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Even if there were, they would immediately be branded 'hateful', 'intolerant' and '-phobic'.  Black women are being called transphobic because we don't want to entertain men who have had relationships with transgendered people.  We're literally being called hateful because we're trying to make right decisions for OUR OWN BODIES.  The public representatives of this movement have no interest in tolerance or acceptance.  It looks like their ultimate aim is domination.  They are more bigoted than the people they claim to be oppressed by.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard?  We're womxn now .



why are we included in this mess

see part of the definition below:

The term *Womxn *is an alternative term for the English language word women which has been regularly in use since 2015 to explicitly include transgender women a*nd women of color.**[*1] It has been used in a similar manner as _womyn_ and _wimmin,_ as a rejection of the folk etymology of 'woman' allegedly being 'of man'.[2] Due to transgender women and women of colour's perceived exclusion from the usage of these respellings, an "x" is used to "broaden the scope of womanhood," to include them.[3]

"While hard to pronounce, “womxn” is perhaps the most inclusive word yet using an “x” to tinker with the word’s literal approach to gender in a similar way as “Latinx,” which has become an ungendered alternative to words like “Latino” and “Latina.”[4] 'Womxn' explicitly includes femme/feminine-identifying genderqueer and non-binary individuals.[5]


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Oct 24, 2019)

I wonder if men feel the same way about transgendered men encroaching on their spaces?  For some reason, I don’t think they do.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 24, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> I wonder if men feel the same way about transgendered men encroaching on their spaces?  For some reason, I don’t think they do.



Are they encroaching on their spaces?

 I don't see these types of announcements for men. I don't see Male brands using symbols of a man flexing for example and replacing it with something else.  I did hear there was a razor advertisement that included a man teaching his trans-son how to shave and the comments were ugly and/or mocking for the most part. Other than that I don't hear about men's things being renamed or reframed to include transmen....its things connected to women/female that are being more "inclusive."


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 24, 2019)

People are afraid to say this gender identity problem is a mental problem and the advocates treat it as a social discrimination issue. That's why we are seeing this craziness.  So many people now are only changing their top. If you want to be the opposite sex, change the bottom with surgery.  What are you afraid of? Get the gadget changed/removed or shut up.  The disease is spreading unchecked.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 24, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> Are they encroaching on their spaces?
> 
> I don't see these types of announcements for men. I don't see Male brands using symbols of a man flexing for example and replacing it with something else.  I did hear there was a razor advertisement that included a man teaching his trans-son how to shave and the comments were ugly and/or mocking for the most part. Other than that I don't hear about men's things being renamed or reframed to include transmen....its things connected to women/female that are being more "inclusive."


No, because they would physically attack them.  Who was the woman identifying as a man who got killed many years ago. I believe a movie was made that changed the course of history.

The change affects women mostly. MTF wants access to female stuff and FTM wants women stuff turned neutral.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 24, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> I wonder if men feel the same way about transgendered men encroaching on their spaces?  For some reason, I don’t think they do.


No because I dont think F-M are as overbearing. They also dont make a big deal about coming into their bathrooms and being allowed in men’s locker rooms. Also, if a former female plays on a male sports team, they are unlikely to have an advantage, unlike the former men (who still have the build of a man, differences that happened during puberty) who compete in women’s sports.

Now, I have seen a few stories where men found out they were dating someone who was transgender. The result is usually violence, sometimes death. They know, for the most part, that the reaction will be more volatile.

I have said this before: I feel that a lot of transgendered women (women who used to be men) were mediocre men. Part of them becoming female is to garner attention and feel special. They want to stand out and cry look at me. This includes DH’s nephew. He is a programmer. DH says he’s not that great. But he was able to keep his job because of his transgendered status. I wont go into detail, but it’s benefited him immensely.

Now these mediocre athletes can go and be a star on the woman’s team. How they still feel proud of themselves is beyond me.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 24, 2019)

So black women weren’t women?


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> why are we included in this mess
> 
> see part of the definition below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ganjababy said:


> So black women weren’t women?




exactly!!!!!

this is what the definition implies


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 24, 2019)

the irony of that explanation/definition  is that it shows the racist mindset of whoever wrote it. 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> exactly!!!!!
> 
> this is what the definition implies


----------



## NijaG (Oct 24, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> the former men (who still have the build of a man, differences that happened during puberty) who compete in
> 
> I have said this before: I feel that a lot of transgendered women (women who used to be men) were mediocre men. Part of them becoming female is to garner attention and feel special. They want to stand out and cry look at me. This includes DH’s nephew. He is a programmer. DH says he’s not that great. But he was able to keep his job because of his transgendered status. I wont go into detail, but it’s benefited him immensely.
> 
> Now these mediocre athletes can go and be a star on the woman’s team. How they still feel proud of themselves is beyond me.



100% agree with you on some of these men’s mindset and motives. Many can’t hack in in the male domain/hierarchy and now want to be the top dogs in the female domain.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 24, 2019)

@Leeda.the.Paladin @NijaG 

Interesting!I never considered that as a possibility beyond sports... I have to let that sink in a little, but that does seem pausible


----------



## NijaG (Oct 24, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Leeda.the.Paladin @NijaG
> 
> Interesting!I never considered that as a possibility beyond sports... I have to let that sink in a little, but that does seem pausible



Yup.... that’s why MTF trans are the loudest with onyibo ones at the forefront. When you keep in mind that in higher level animals (humans being the top) the male species are about hierarchical structure and dominance, then what’s happening makes sense.

These mediocre lower rank men who decide to change gender still bring their male evolutionary brain and sense of entitlement to with them to the female domain.


----------



## Anacaona (Oct 25, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> why are we included in this mess
> 
> see part of the definition below:
> 
> ...



Ridiculous. Regularly in use? By whom? And who determined WOC/nonwhite women _wanted_ to be lumped in trans women in the first place even if we felt excluded.  Not pleased at all, and this’word’ will be shelved from my vocabulary along with ‘cis’


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 25, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *why are we included in this mess*
> 
> see part of the definition below:
> 
> ...





Ganjababy said:


> *So black women weren’t women?*



I sincerely feel that certain people (especially those with disturbed lifestyles) like to lump _us_ in with themselves so we can fight for them and/or do the heavy lifting.   



intellectualuva said:


> *Are they encroaching on their spaces?*
> 
> I don't see these types of announcements for men. I don't see Male brands using symbols of a man flexing for example and replacing it with something else.  I did hear there was a razor advertisement that included a man teaching his trans-son how to shave and the comments were ugly and/or mocking for the most part. Other than that I don't hear about men's things being renamed or reframed to include transmen....its things connected to women/female that are being more "inclusive."



I haven't heard that men are now 'mxn' or that Gillette is changing its slogan to 'the best a bearded individual can get'.  For some reason, no matter the situation, it's always women who are expected/forced to bend into pretzels to please everyone else... but mostly to please men, even those who wear heels and dresses.



ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> *People are afraid to say this gender identity problem is a mental problem* and the advocates treat it as a social discrimination issue. That's why we are seeing this craziness.  So many people now are only changing their top. If you want to be the opposite sex, change the bottom with surgery.  What are you afraid of? Get the gadget changed/removed or shut up.  The disease is spreading unchecked.



Nothing but the truth


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 25, 2019)

I read an article some time ago where trans people were discussing the difference between being transgender and Rachel Dolezol’s nonsense. It was something like, “Gender is a social construct so you can be born in the wrong body but race is a social construct so you can’t be transracial.” 
It didn’t make any sense and I realized people are just making up conditions to make themselves feel comfortable.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 25, 2019)

I am perplexed...was ALWAYS affected by this trans boycott? Why would they cave to this unreasonable demand? 
I am WOMAN hear me roar. Folks who dont know who or what they are, are the only ones that gone feel a way bout this.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 27, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...nuYNAfxmUEcEQpV4Njfjmq7WXckTo94Xkiy-aqKF6BglY



> Hundreds of young transgender people are seeking help to return to their original sex, Sky News has learnt.
> 
> According to a charity being set up to help them, many members of the trans community are detransitioning - and the numbers may increase further.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 28, 2019)

*She said she felt shunned by the LGBT community for being a traitor. So I felt I had to do something."*

This statement shows just how mentally unstable and irrational the voice of the transgender push is. It is also alarming the number of toddlers being pushed into this.

More research needs to be done. This is critical and needs to happen before changing the lives of so many. 

People need to also stop making it into a light, trendy, fashionable and artsy thing to do instead of the serious, difficult and confusing mental and physical issue it really is.


----------



## Mitzi (Oct 31, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> dont forget that they asked that medical professionals also use the term chest feeding instead of breastfeeding,



I was trying to find that article!  This is ridiculous and I see plenty of Black folk who are supporting this nonsense.  I have a chest with breasts on it.  What is their point?  It's sickening.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 31, 2019)

Social media is highly influential.  Monitor your kids. They are going to be so confused.


----------



## Mitzi (Jun 19, 2021)

I also hate the term "LatinX."  Latin languages are binary, period.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 20, 2021)

I thought they were “women”.  It’s sad that they expected to blend in effortlessly . The really thought we would all pretend they they weren’t trans. If they can’t be women - then none of us can.

How can trans folks expect to be classified as women, when they act just like men?


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 28, 2021)

All of this is truly getting ridiculous.


----------



## mensa (Jul 1, 2021)

Reinventing21 said:


> *She said she felt shunned by the LGBT community for being a traitor. So I felt I had to do something."*
> 
> This statement shows just how mentally unstable and irrational the voice of the transgender push is. It is also alarming the number of toddlers being pushed into this.
> 
> ...


LEAVE THE KIDS ALONE!

WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH THEM?!?!?!?!?


----------



## BonBon (Jul 5, 2021)

Good for these women for standing up for themselves.

I admit every time they say "He has a penis AND the testicles" it kills me.

It's a shame really because I understand that TG's want to be accepted and many are totally fine /respectful. As long as a trouble causing, disrespectful or perverted minority exists we need to deal with reality.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 5, 2021)

BonBon said:


> Good for these women for standing up for themselves.
> 
> I admit every time they say "He has a penis AND the testicles" it kills me.
> 
> It's a shame really because I understand that TG's want to be accepted and many are totally fine /respectful. As long as a trouble causing, disrespectful or perverted minority exists we need to deal with reality.


Yeah I wouldnt be cool with my daughter being up in the dressing room with someone with a penis either.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 6, 2021)

I thought gender identity and sex were different things. Locker rooms should be based on anatomy, not identity. If you have a penis and walk into a space that is for the female sex, meaning no penis and testicles, then you are indecently exposing yourself to people that do not share you anatomy. If you identity as a woman and have a penis then you should use the men’s locker room or just not go to the spa at all. It’s not right for the public to be subjected to being around naked members of the visibly opposite sex if they don’t want to be and have the expectation that they won’t be. If the spa wants to cater to these people with penises then they should cordon off a section of the men’s locker room and let them have a space for themselves.


----------



## mensa (Jul 6, 2021)

fluffyforever said:


> I thought gender identity and sex were different things. Locker rooms should be based on anatomy, not identity. If you have a penis and walk into a space that is for the female sex, meaning no penis and testicles, then you are indecently exposing yourself to people that do not share you anatomy. If you identity as a woman and have a penis then you should use the men’s locker room or just not go to the spa at all. It’s not right for the public to be subjected to being around naked members of the visibly opposite sex if they don’t want to be and have the expectation that they won’t be. If the spa wants to cater to these people with penises then they should cordon off a section of the men’s locker room and let them have a space for themselves.


IMHO, s.i.c.k.e.n.i.n.g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 6, 2021)

We should have a TG thread for all these stories. They are being common.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 6, 2021)

fluffyforever said:


> If the spa wants to cater to these people with penises then they should cordon off a section of the men’s locker room and let them have a space for themselves.


Wasnt there just a Supreme Court ruling in favor of a trans teen who sued the school for asking him to use the unisex bathroom? They want the full priviledges of women, no questions asked, no differences made.

Edit: sorry, the lower courts ruled in favor of the teen and the Supreme Court declined to hear an appeal.









						'Now It's Over. We Won'
					

In a victory for LGBTQ rights, Supreme Court declines to hear an appeal challenging a landmark trans bathroom ruling




					time.com


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 6, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Wasnt there just a Supreme Court ruling in favor of a trans teen who sued the school for asking him to use the unisex bathroom? They want the full priviledges of women, no questions asked, no differences made.
> 
> Edit: sorry, the lower courts ruled in favor of the teen and the Supreme Court declined to hear an appeal.
> 
> ...


It’s just crazy to me... their whole argument is that they don’t feel comfortable being in the men’s room because they can’t identify with all that testosterone and male body parts. But yet when natural born women make the same exact complaint that they too don’t want to be in a room naked with a man with all that testosterone and male body parts, they are supposed to just shut up and deal with it otherwise they are transphobic. Make it make sense.

I do support trans on many issues, but not this.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 6, 2021)

I AM SO GLAD THIS THREAD HAS BEEN REIGNITED!!!!!!

WHY IN THE EVERDYING HELL DON'T  .....   LET ME START OVER........               I WHOLEHEARTEDLY FEEL THAT THE TRANSagenda IS TARGETING "SOFT" TARGETS; I.E. "CIS"Woman's Spaces".    

           WHY?    ...........  I'M working on a project that has required se-ver-al trips to Home Depot;/Lowe/Harbor Freight etc.   i.e. "CIS"Men's Spaces.......and many of these Men's have given me advice on my project (solicited and unsolicited); ....AND whether it plumbing, electrical or whatev's    Each time the instructions have included I NEED A "male" THIS FOR A "female" THAT"............

Each time I wondered if the AlphabetQI community was going to target the Construction/Building Supply community and object to the ever so casual use of Male and Female in these industries......or are they just gonna "Rag" on the "Rag" industies.  

(_IF I'M IRRATIONAL I CARETH NOT_)......*********!

On more than one occassion I though about this thread, and wondered how we've come to this.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 6, 2021)

It's going from bad to worse.

Just reading about how UK men can apply to transfer to women's prisons with penis intact AND sexual offence histories if they say they are misgendered. Women have already been attacked 

Please read this if you can. On my phone so can't paste all:


Important cliffs:

-Around 67% of transwomen still have penis intact
- About 50% of transwomen prisoners have a sexual offence record.
- They have found that even after genetalia change and hormone treatment, transwomen have a very similar pattern of violent and sexual crime as males.

Please be careful out here ladies, especially in situations like the video. They are trying to cover up these stats because they don't look good. I'm now elevating the threat level and will avoid public restrooms where possible. I will look to join a pressure group to protect the safe spaces of women.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 7, 2021)

fluffyforever said:


> I thought gender identity and sex were different things. Locker rooms should be based on anatomy, not identity. If you have a penis and walk into a space that is for the female sex, meaning no penis and testicles, then you are indecently exposing yourself to people that do not share you anatomy. If you identity as a woman and have a penis then you should use the men’s locker room or just not go to the spa at all. It’s not right for the public to be subjected to being around naked members of the visibly opposite sex if they don’t want to be and have the expectation that they won’t be. If the spa wants to cater to these people with penises then they should cordon off a section of the men’s locker room and let them have a space for themselves.


OMG I had to quit this debate in a Black womens FB group I was added to. Now there are many folk in the LGBTQ community and they are childless for context because this thread blew up. it was overly respectful but everyone was aggy.

Of course the childless folk who break their neck for the LGBT community really tried tried to say there is no reason for children to be "scarred" by seeing a penis.
You read it right. Now read it again.
The argument is if you simply explain what anatomy is, then they know what it is and it will "be fine." They told us we basically need to do a better job of educating our children because transgender MTF women need to practice self care and need safe spaces. (like okay).

So someone was gracious enough to try to explain that most parents do explain anatomy, it doesn't mean they will be comfortable with a STRANGER's anatomy--PLUS, a stranger of the opposite sex. 

I read that thing like--um THATS GROOMING, and bc you recommended that so easily--YOU DON'T GET it.

I explained that as parents of daughters (and the same would be true for parents of SONS), you have to teach your kids about private parts because kids inherently don't attach the act of sex to their privates but there IS an innate sense as they get of a certain age, that folk ain't supposed to be touching it, AND they shouldn't be seeing an ADULT'S genitals. Cause if a male or female exposes themselves to my child, I don't want to find out weeks later in a "matter of fact way" which can happen if you don't teach kids that certain things are private. 

Another diplomatic mother and the moderator explained that despite it being a "K Orean Spa" which we were ALL supposed to know that it automatically means its  nude spa (not), the spa should disclose that they are an inclusive one, and that women MAY see penii in the spa. But naaaawwww thats "outing people." 
I quit that convo shortly after. 

Which proves that many people are concerned that women don't have penii-free spaces anymore. And----we don't.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 7, 2021)

Wait what???
This is crazy.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 7, 2021)

BonBon said:


> It's going from bad to worse.
> 
> Just reading about how UK men can apply to transfer to women's prisons with penis intact AND sexual offence histories if they say they are misgendered. Women have already been attacked
> 
> ...


Omg.
This is why I don’t care to use public restrooms anymore, let alone unisex bathrooms.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 3, 2021)

BonBon said:


> Good for these women for standing up for themselves.
> 
> I admit every time they say "He has a penis AND the testicles" it kills me.
> 
> It's a shame really because I understand that TG's want to be accepted and many are totally fine /respectful. As long as a trouble causing, disrespectful or perverted minority exists we need to deal with reality.



Just to update. The Trans person has now been charged with 5 counts of indecent exposure. 

They were already on the sex offenders register from 200 6 for similar crimes.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 3, 2021)

BonBon said:


> Just to update. The Trans person has now been charged with 5 counts of indecent exposure.
> 
> They were already on the sex offenders register from 200 6 for similar crimes.


What a plot twist. Pretty sure its a one-off or rare occasion of a person being trans to flash people. I did not like how they were isolating that woman.
Its the hard part about being a woman in 2021. You have a real attack against women in so many different areas. And then we have to be careful we don't offend transwomen. Its a bit much and the reason why people refuse to speak up about it.


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 25, 2022)

Is this a plot to push us back into being barefoot and quiet in the kitchen?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 13, 2022)

ALways must be losing money. I have never seen so many ads and commercials to promote their product. This last time I've seen something like this is when Coke was losing money as people were drinking less soda over all and a press release came out saying they were spending like $10B on advertising and marketing. Thats more than many country's entire GDP. It was a sign that they needed to market. They're already invested into other products like water, tea and juice, but most people prefer soda out of their brand. Even Vitamin Water ain't as popular. But the plain water is.

Back to Always----They are losing money and I'm happy. Why would you alienate your primary purchasers to make a point for a small few?


Nevertheless. millions of women are divesting.
Cups
Natural Pads/cloth pads
Period Panties
Free bleeding.

I'm all for it cause Always products clog up the landfills anyway.


----------



## Keen (Mar 13, 2022)

I can't believe free bleeding is a thing.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 13, 2022)

Keen said:


> I can't believe free bleeding is a thing.


Maybe my perspective is off from years of heavy bleeding related to fibroids but I don’t get it. All I see are ruined clothes, chairs, and awkward exchanges.


----------



## Keen (Mar 13, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Maybe my perspective is off from years of heavy bleeding related to fibroids but I don’t get it. All I see are ruined clothes, chairs, and awkward exchanges.


Me too. I have a friend who had way worst heavy bleeding from fibroids than I did. She literally stopped being embarrassed by leaks from heavy bleeding


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 13, 2022)

I just looked up free bleeding and I don’t understand how that’s possible? Unless your flow is so light it’s basically just a discharge, how can you just let the blood come out like that and not try to stop it? It doesn’t run down your leg when you walk? It doesn’t leave a stain on every chair you sit on?

Maybe it’s not for me to understand because that would be physically impossible for me to even attempt.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 13, 2022)

MizAvalon said:


> I just looked up free bleeding and I don’t understand how that’s possible? Unless your flow is so light it’s basically just a discharge, how can you just let the blood come out like that and not try to stop it? It doesn’t run down your leg when you walk? It doesn’t leave a stain on every chair you sit on?
> 
> Maybe it’s not for me to understand because that would be physically impossible for me to even attempt.


Years ago I was told that a normal flow was something like 3 to 5 tablespoons of blood. Free bleeding might be am option with a flow like that. Idk any woman with a flow that light but I'm not doing surveys on it either.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2022)

MizAvalon said:


> I just looked up free bleeding and I don’t understand how that’s possible? Unless your flow is so light it’s basically just a discharge, how can you just let the blood come out like that and not try to stop it? It doesn’t run down your leg when you walk? It doesn’t leave a stain on every chair you sit on?
> 
> Maybe it’s not for me to understand because that would be physically impossible for me to even attempt.


I can barely leave the house using the biggest size sanitary napkin. I can’t imagine doing the free thing, sitting for a long time, then getting up! Someone would think I was shot or stabbed! Lol


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 14, 2022)

Keen said:


> I can't believe free bleeding is a thing.


Me either. To each its own. I'll pass.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 14, 2022)

I don't really understand how free bleeding is allowed. I could see in your home doing it. But if you're out in public that is a bio-hazard. How are you just bleeding all over the place. People have to put on gloves and disinfect the area. I don't get it and the picture I saw was disturbing.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 14, 2022)

MizAvalon said:


> I just looked up free bleeding and I don’t understand how that’s possible? Unless your flow is so light it’s basically just a discharge, how can you just let the blood come out like that and not try to stop it? It doesn’t run down your leg when you walk? It doesn’t leave a stain on every chair you sit on?
> 
> Maybe it’s not for me to understand because that would be physically impossible for me to even attempt.


When my cycle returns after pregnancy, mine is ALWAYS super super light because I'm lactating. But once they are a year old or more Its heavier. I don't get it. I'd stain every single thing. You have to sit on towels. Nice work Clothing ruined.

I am interested in period panties that are on the market and don't require the use of sanitary napkins at all. That's as close to free bleeding I'll be able to handle.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 14, 2022)

Keen said:


> I can't believe free bleeding is a thing.


Also, 
I only like the idea for other people not investing in this company. I would never encourage my children to participate in such a thing. It runs along the idea of people who don't handle hygiene to prevent people from smelling you (non-regular bathers, non wash cloth or non-soap users, non-deodorant users). I don't believe in that at all.


----------



## nysister (Mar 14, 2022)

Dee Raven said:


> I don't really understand how free bleeding is allowed. I could see in your home doing it. But if you're out in public that is a bio-hazard. How are you just bleeding all over the place. People have to put on gloves and disinfect the area. I don't get it and the picture I saw was disturbing.


Exactly. This is why my circle remains small. I couldn't imagine someone coming to visit me and bleeding on everything on purpose. What in the world? That sounds like a mental issue.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 14, 2022)

nysister said:


> Exactly. This is why my circle remains small. I couldn't imagine someone coming to visit me and bleeding on everything on purpose. What in the world? That sounds like a mental issue.


I only imagined my work chair, car, furniture at home, etc. I didn't think about friends. I wouldn't have a single one if I intentionally ruined their furniture. I can't even wrap my brain around walking in clothes that are wet and starting to smell. And I'm too private to be ok with other people knowing my business like this.


----------



## nysister (Mar 14, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I only imagined my work chair, car, furniture at home, etc. I didn't think about friends. I wouldn't have a single one if I intentionally ruined their furniture. I can't even wrap my brain around walking in clothes that are wet and starting to smell. And I'm too private to be ok with other people knowing my business like this.


Agreed.

And with what you mentioned, that means constantly cleaning and removing stains, or sitting on a pad. If you're going to sit on a pad why not wear one? And if we're talking environment, all of that extra detergent can't be good for the environment. This is just too much for me. lol 

Remember that marathon runner that did free bleeding a few years ago? I was as confused then as I am now.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 14, 2022)

Free Bleeding is the dumbest thing I've heard of in a long time. Why not free peeing or free defecating? Just do it in your clothes! Fight the patriarchy! The collective IQ has to be on the decline.


----------



## nysister (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 14, 2022)

nysister said:


>


Even if he still loved you he’d probably leave you. This I’d the dumbest thing I’ve heard in a while.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Maybe my perspective is off from years of heavy bleeding related to fibroids but I don’t get it. All I see are ruined clothes, chairs, and awkward exchanges.


Same cuz I have fibroids too!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Mar 17, 2022)

Keen said:


> I can't believe free bleeding is a thing.


Maybe those who choose free bleeding are doing so with these period panties.  Maybe this is what it means.  Hopefully?  Maybe??


----------

